# Besides being a bunny slave what else do you do?



## Runestonez (Sep 2, 2006)

I was just wondering what everyone else does for a living?

I worked in retail sales for 5 years and another 10 years as a welderuntil I herniated 5 discs...now I am waiting for surgery!SoI guess I am "retired"! LOL 

I was just wondering what everyone else on RO does for aliving. Or if you are in school what you are working towardswhen you're done??


----------



## aurora369 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm currently studying Integrated Engineering atthe University of British Columbia. I'm doing an eight monthwork term with a company that makes Magnesium Air Fuel Cells, so I'llgo back to studies in January, where I'll start my third year courses.

--Dawn


----------



## Haley (Sep 2, 2006)

Well...I graduated with my degree in politicalscience-prelaw and then decided I didnt want to be a lawyer. Im nowback in school to earn my teaching certificate to teach high schoolsocial studies and english. I work full time as an officemanager/legal assistant/secretaryin my dads law practice.

I would love to just open a rabbit rescue, but alas, that would not pay the bills


----------



## missyscove (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm a high school junior working towards...surviving my impossible highschool. Half waythrough. Eventually I plan to become a vet. I'm notsure what I'd like to specialize in yet. I always thoughtjust cats and dogs, until I got involved in rabbits.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm about to be (as of Wednesday) a full timefirst yearEngineering student. Other than that, I'm nothing,LOL. The bunnies and school consume my life.


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow! We've got a lot ofEngineer's on RO!

I'm a Domestic Engineer! and I also sell Avon "on the side" to cover costs of my Rabbit-Habbit.

~Sunshine


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 3, 2006)

I go to school full time studying pre-vet. Iwork full time at an animal hospital and work part time at a jewelryand watch repair shop. I am also a full time bunny slave


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm still at school, but I'd love to become avet in the future.However, if I couldn't become a vet I'dwant to do something specializing in horses, such as a horsephysiotherapist.


----------



## Eve (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm inmy third year of my uni coursemajoring in media and psychology. I'm working towards being a clinicalpsychologist (another 3 years of uni ). I also work part time at aneducational research centre administering psych tests to primary schoolstudents.


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 3, 2006)

I've got my degree in Software Engineering and have been working as a programmer for 4 years .

I just love it.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow! Intersting jobs you have 

Im in college, my secong year doing food preperation andcooking. This year we get to do cake decorating and sugarflowers so Im really looking forward to doing that.

I work in the evenings mon-fri as a Starter chef in a pub/restaurantnear me. And Saturdays I work in a coffee shop at a gardencentre.

Two years ago I did an animal care course at college because I wantedto be a dog trainer, But I just want to keep animals as my hobbienow. And to be honest working with animals isnt that goodmoney, only if you want to be a vet or something. Animals arethe love of my life, but mostly my spare time, and thats all


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Sep 3, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> And to be honest working with animals isnt that good money,only if you want to be a vet or something.


That's not true, at least not here it isn't. I know the states isdifferent but vets in my area say that is if you are looking for a goodpaying job, do not be a vet. For the amount of schooling you have to gothrough, it's really a very poor paying job. Unless you specialize --take rabbit vets for instance. The average vet here charges $100 for aneuter, a rabbit vet charges about $300. I also know that the vet Iused to use only made me pay for supplies that it took and the vetbills were hardly smaller.

And vet bills may seem high, but you have to think that in somethinglike an operation, there is always a vet, and at least one tech,normally 2. So if you take the small amount they make and then split iteither 2 or 3 ways, it's even smaller.

I know animal surgeons make good money and those in this area who specialize in horses but that's about it.

SBR, yes there is a ton of Engineers every where. Every one I talk toknows or is related to an Engineer. But they are all one of 2 types --Mechanical or Civil and around here, both of those are a dime a dozen,and I expect Petrochemical Engineers to start popping up more and more(at least in my area). I'm going against the grain and heading intoChemical Engineering which is not really a common area, not sure why.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hmm thats weird, I always thought it was goodmoney being a vet. But then again the college I went too gaveus a talk trying to convince us to instead of working with animals,make a business that makes animal things, like dog beds etc:XIt was a rubbish college. They taught us how todo brick laying! And pot hole filling. And i really didntwant to learn that! Or I would of taken a building course orsomething!


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 3, 2006)

This is a good idea for a thread! 

I am the CFO for the company my husband, our best friend, and I formedas a partnership back in July of 04. I do everything adminand financially, and they are mostly the production-side ofthings. It's an electrical/handyman/data cabling business,and it's going strong. 

I'm also a Cat Behavioural Expert at allexperts.com, as well as my FUN and wonderful job here of being a Host! 

I love what I do...and I love that even with all the other things Ilove to do (like painting, reading, drawing, writing, etc.), I stillhave plenty of time for my family and my furbabies!


----------



## SugarGlider (Sep 3, 2006)

On the being a vet subject my vet told me shegets a salery... which means no mater how many hours a week she worksshe gets paid the same amount. That amount is around 50-60k ayear which she did not tell me but I saw a posting for the clinic sheworks for looking for another vet and thats the salery offered and shedid not dissagree when I mentioned it. This is probably themost popular vet clinic in my area and VERY busy.

As for me I'm just an animal slave  I care for 27 pets,whatever babies my gliders have at the time, my two kids and onehusband, and our home. I also spend a lot of time talking tonew and potential glider owners helping them get prepared for glidersand settled in when they take them home.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 3, 2006)

I have a double-major degree in Biology and Environmental Science, but I work in a chemical lab. Go figure.


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 3, 2006)

I am first and formost a 'housewife' (ugh) andsecondly I work for a company called IHC who help families withmentally disabled children to get assitance with these children andalso for the children to have time away from home and learn lifeskills. Stuff like how to buy milk at a shop, how to take the bussomewhere etc. I am a home support worker which means I caregive for ayoung lady four days a week in my home for an hour each day teachingher things she needs to know for when she eventually moves away fromher parents.

My partner who has every now and then posted on her under my username is a manager of a timberyard.

I also make websites for people and although I do it for free it takesup a lot of my time. I am currently doing my own site which is a verythorough write up about rabbits. I sometimes offer to help people withtheir computers and get paid for it too but I've been doing it since Iwas 12 and am starting to tire of the site of windows cd's!


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Sep 4, 2006)

*minilops wrote: *


> I am first and formost a 'housewife' ...


Ah! Another Domestic Engineer! 

Welcome to Engineering! :sunshine:

~Sunshine


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 4, 2006)

No degrees to speak of here...I work for thegov't as an editorial assistant in a scientific publishing department.Before this held a variety of jobs, everything from superintendent oftwo apartment complexes to the Inventory Controller of a retailbuilding supply company.

But first and foremost, I'm a mom to a wonderful son - who is goingthrough an extremely rough time right now (actually, my entire familyseems to have been enduring one painful event after another in the pastwhile). It's enormously tough to see my son in pain when there is somuch physical distance between us...but, I'm just so grateful that he'sbeen reaching out to me - and so grateful as well for today'stechnology, that makes it possible to do so.


----------



## Smelly (Sep 4, 2006)

21 year old male going to college with no idea what the poop I'm going to do. I'll likely be undeclared forever.

I've got experience in Web Design and will likely get a certificate inthe field just for fun. I do Photoshop, Flash, etc.

I don't do anything for a living that pays. I should probablyget a real job some day. I usually do odd jobs for peoplelike logo design, painting a house, yard work, photo fixing, etc when Iwant some money.


----------



## aeposten (Sep 4, 2006)

"21 year old male going to college with no idea what the poop I'm going to do."

I definitely know the feeling!

I'll be 21 in 26 days! Starting tomorrow I start classes again. I willbe a full time student in a Veterinary Technition program as well asfull time at a local Community College (Vet Tech School in the morning,Community College at night) to earn credits toward finish up myBachelor's degree in Biology. Eventually I'm hoping to become a vet.

-Amy


----------



## Pipp (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm a journalist.rivateeyes I used to stalk Ben Affeck.h34r2 Now I'm stalking bunnies.:bunny16


----------



## Hollie (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Pipp! I'm a journalist too!  

I write a magazine called Arabian Homes - pretty much from start tofinish  I'm also my company's proof reader for the other twomagazines we make here. 

That might all be changing soon though... I've been given an offerthat's really, really good at another publishing house - less hours,less work, more money! I've still not decided if I'm going to go or notthough...


----------



## turbotina (Sep 5, 2006)

I work fulltime in the childrens dept of our town library

DS14 just started high school


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a degree in Software Engineering... andI'm currently a Business and System's Analyst at IBM. I getto hear about other people's business problems all day and help themcome up with and designsolutions (and then do a million pagesof documentation to write it all down).

The problem solving part is the fun stuff.

___________
Nadia


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, I'm on my 22nd job (I get bored easily) and have done a wide range of things, from Banking to Catering,Hotel Reception to working in a bowling alley,retail to disco dancer ina nightclub (don't ask :embarrassed. I now work in a Foreign currencyexchange bureau, and I love it !!!

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Sep 6, 2006)

Hollie* wrote: *



> I write a magazine called Arabian Homes ... That might all be changing soon though...



Hey Hollie, that's awesome, I'd love to read about ArabianHomes! (Is there a website?) What does the(maybe)new job cover? 

LuvaBun* wrote: *


> .......... todisco dancer in a nightclub (don't ask :embarrassed.



:rofl:ROFL!!!Jan, how can weNOT ask!! :bunnydance::wiggle:happydance

:goodjob:nicethread

sas et al


----------



## Maureen Las (Sep 6, 2006)

I am a retired registered nurse who specializedin impatient psychiatry..had to stop nursing because of a medicalproblem. Since then my attention has turned to animals..I didpet-sitting part-time for awhile and if I had to choose a new career Iwould be a rabbit vet so I could do all this **** medical stuff myself.I would beoh so happy if I could take out Beau's incisors. Iwould recommend anyone on this site becoming a vet that specializes inall aspects of rabbit illness and surgery


----------



## Hollie (Sep 6, 2006)

*www.maxmediaco.com's the company website; the only thing is that it's not been updated for months now  

The new job's working for another magazine, but doing mainly reviews for movies, restaurants and so on - good fun!! 

Pipp wrote: *


> Hollie* wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## myLoki (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm a full time student turning 21 October 2nd!YAY! Graduating in May with my psychology/spanish degrees. I work parttime at a social science research center which is part of the UT HealthSystem. I like my job here although it gets boring sometimes and Iresort to combing through the RO archives! I work weekendsat a place called Kids Exchange. I supervise parents who have lastcustody of their children. I find this job very satisfying. I will bestarting my thesis next week and applying to grad schools shortly. I amquite realistic to the fact that I can't do anything with a psychologydegree without continuing to grad school so here I go. I domy work-study at the Climbing wall at the university's gym. I LOVE thisjob because I love rockclimbing and the people I work with are awesome!I will miss this job the most when I graduate. 



t. and Loki


----------



## katt (Sep 8, 2006)

i currently work medical records at anorthropaedic center. . .i am currently one of the people heading up aswitch from paper files to complete electronic medical records. . .i am19 andworking on avg. ov 45 hours a week and learning asystem that even the programers don't completely understand, all thewhile currently training a new person in the old paper world, andkeeping track of 4 other girls that are also scanning charts into theelectronic world. . .what fun that is! but in 2 weeks i head off tocollege! i am going for vet tech. . .but who knows if that is were iwill end up! with the training i am doing at work right now i amthinking of switching to something that deals more with running amedical office. . .

katie


----------



## Pipp (Sep 28, 2006)

:bump

Thought I'd bump this up (whileasking Hollie if she went for the new job!)


----------



## Michaela (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm 15 so i'm still at school but I'm hoping tobecome a dentist when i'm older. My parents don't really want me do tothat- they thinks it's horrible, in fact that's what most peoplethink:tongutwo:. The downside is I have to do triple award science forGCSE, (for the next 2 years 1 third of my timetabe is science:disgust)I don't mind chemistry and biology but I HATE physics!


----------



## missyscove (Oct 4, 2006)

*Michaela wrote:*


> I don't mind chemistry and biology but I HATEphysics!


I'm doing AP Bio this year, then I'll do physics nextyear. I know a bunch of people doing physics this year, andI'm more scared for that than I am for AP Bio, which is sad, sinceeveryone says AP Bio is the hardest class. I'm kind of readyto move onto the animal part of Biology though, this whole microscopicthings I can't see and concepts stuff is getting old already.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 5, 2006)

*missyscove wrote:*


> *Michaela wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Idon't mind chemistry and biology but I HATE physics!
> ...




Me too, I'm so bored of microscopes, they seem totally pointless! Whydo you not do physics and biology in the same year? What does AP standfor? I'm so confused!:?


----------



## naturestee (Oct 5, 2006)

AP is Advanced Placement. Harderclasses for students who do well in those subjects. I wouldhave killed for AP classes in my backwater hick school! I wasso behind my classmates in science at college and I took every singlescience class offered except the extra third semester ofchemistry. Stupid hick school!

And now back to your regularly scheduled program...


----------



## Michaela (Oct 5, 2006)

Ah I see, thank you Naturestee. I do additionalmaths and triple award science I think that's something similar!Although I go to a grammar school so the work is pretty hard anyway!!!


----------

